# windows 7 adapter not connected



## paul2louise (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a sony vaio laptop model pcg-7183m with windows 7 installed on it. I was using it tonight just checking emails and a note flashed up on screen about wireless connection. Now I cannot connect to the internet as it says wireless internet is not connected and there is a big red cross.

I have tried disable and then enable but nothing changes. I even tried plugging the ethernet cable from my desktop into it and it came up with error 651. I have a netgear router for internet access and my desktop is working fine with this via the ethernet cable

I cant dowload anything onto the laptop as I cannot connect to the internet from the laptop.
Can anyone help

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A quick glance at search results for error 651 indicates that it has something to do with a PPPoE or USB modem connection. Make sure that you don't have anything like that running or set on the PC.

Please try to connect both wireless and ethernet and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## paul2louise (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Paul Birks>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PaulBirks-VAIO
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D6-3D-09-60
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-BE-81-9B-64
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AACBF180-8AE6-44BB-BAFF-02CC6CABAB17}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{25F8E274-7E87-4197-9CCD-CFAEE04628F9}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Paul Birks>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try these repairs ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## paul2louise (Feb 8, 2010)

tried all 3 commands but the last one ipv6 it said there were no settings for this account. I restart the computer and things are exactly the same still no connection


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Media disconnected for the ethernet indicates a problem with the cable, the NIC or the port at the other end. Since you are using the same cable as with the working desktop that pretty well narrows the issue. If, in fact, you did not have the cable connected at that time try the ipconfig /all with the cable connected. If that shows something different please post it.

Can you detect any wireless networks? If so, exactly what happens when you try to connect to it?


----------



## paul2louise (Feb 8, 2010)

i amm soooo sory , i have found a switch which I must have knocked and this turns the wireless on and off

thanks for your time and sorry if i have wasted your time but thank you for all your help


----------

